# Linking panel



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello all u lovelies! 

hope everyone is well.  just a quick question........ what happens at a linking panel?  who goes to it?  is it normal for you to attend?  then what happens after this stage?

oh and also   is it normally only 1 couple that goes to linking panel?

thank you all very much  x x x x x x x x  x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Camly

Linking panel is usually attended by your SW (and possibly senior), the child's SW (and possibly senior), and sometimes foster carer.  Others might attend too in certain cases (medical advisor etc)

More than one couple can be taken to linking panel (if it was a competitive match), but often it's just one couple and a formality.

Hope things are happening for you
Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

ohhhhh Camly    

I believe it varies, some authorities say you're not to attend and others do invite you along.  We went to ours  

We were asked to wait in a room whilst our SW, LO's SW & Matching SW were grilled by 15 people on the panel - we were then asked to go in the room were everyone was sitting round a large table, we were asked a few questions by the head of the panel (nothing serious, just general things) then asked to leave while the panel made their decision    Obviously they said yes but those 5 minutes or so were the longest of my life  

We had taken our book we'd made for DS too (as we were meeting FC's to pass it on later) and they all had a look through it   all ohh-ing and arrrr-ing over it and passing it to the next person   Then one guy just passed it on without looking and said 'I dont need to see that'     
We did however get a unanimous decision so even the   hole must have said yes  

WHat happens after panel ...................................... You meet your child and begin introductions   Then you begin the rest of your family life  


Anything we should know??


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

helloo ladies

thank you both very much....... we have heard about...............2 little girls. known about them for a few weeks now but we were trying not to say too much/get too excited/far ahead of ourselves.  so we are hoping to go to  linking panel in few weeks time. i stupidly never asked if we were the only couple - i assume our sw'er would have told us if there was anyone else involved?  

keep you posted and thanks again. x x x x x x x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

oh what lovely news. 

As far as I remember.  linking panel happened with just the swers and seniors and is a legal stage to ensure there is no reason that it can't go to matching (like finding out you live on same street as BPs or happen to be linked through distant part of family tree).  No one else can be there as they look at confidential info on BF etc.

Like Boggy said - because it is a legality then more than one couple can go through linking...and indeed depending on your agency you may not even know of the possible match until after linking...which is why some people here come on announcing they have a match (as they aren't involved til after this stage) rather than those of us who see cprs and profiles etc at the 'pre-linking' stage.  My recollection is in most cases only the family who are the best fit go to link as it is a hassle to to if it isnt right but it might be worth just emailing to check.

Linking can happen anything between 21day and 6months before matching panel - depending on legal situation, writing up the papers, panel availability etc but most people I know went to matching panel within 8 weeks of linking.

Hope to hear more news from you soon.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi

Is it a linking meeting where they decide to go with you or matching panel where the same panel (if in county) that approved you as adopters have to approve the match before intros can start??

Our LA had a linking meeting, with senior managers, after they had agreed with us to go to matching panel.  We then attended matching panel, as we did approval panel, went in for 5 mins and were asked a couple of easy questions before we had to leave the room and wait for the Sws to come out and give the verdict.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks again 

OT - its a linking panel and then   after that will hopefully be matching panel.  think we are getting to meet the girls sw'er and FC before the linking panel.  i thought it was quite unusual for us to be invited to the linking panel?    hey ho must be some reason.

Magneta - because we are in sunny scotland      its a holiday weekend this weekend so i might email our sw'er just to ask the question if anyone else involved and she will hopefully get back to me on tues.  i would like to think if there was anyone else she would find out and tell us - considering the last fiasco we went thru!

keep you all posted and thanks ever so much again.  much apprecaited.  x x x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh sorry - I thought you meant matching panel  

ha ha ignore everything I wrote then   We didn't have a linking meeting at all so have no idead  

Fabbo news


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thanks wynn. x x x x


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope all goes well this time.

Sorry I can help anymore as we just had one panel - approval and matching together as we'd applied to adopt a specific family. 

Bop


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Bop. Hope your kids are all doing well. x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck, think Scotland do things different from England anyway......
OT x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you Camly      Good luck    

CG xxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

thank you girls. keep u posted.    x x x


----------

